# ECS Rotor Rotation Direction?



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

Reading through the directions for the ECS Rotor rotation, there seems to be a conflict in the correction direction of Rotation.
If you notice this first picture marked *Rotation*, I'd assume that the direction of the *Rotation* is the wheel moving *Forward*. If that's so, you'll notice that the sweep of the slots on the Rotors has the low end of the sweep passing through the caliper on forward motion:








However on this picture further down in the instructions, notice that the direction of the sweep of the Rotor has the *High End* of the sweep passing through the caliper on *Forward Rotation*:








And if that weren't confusing enough, the picture for the instructions of the *Rear* Rotor Application, shows the direction of the Rotor having the *Low End* of the sweep passing through the caliper on *Forward Rotation*:








*What's Correct?*








HELP!








"Hollywood"


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: ECS Rotor Rotation Direction? (HollywoodsBug)*

i think the 1st picture is correct, it makes sense
2nd picture i think is not correct looks like the left side rotor was put on right side of car
3rd picture seems correct also since the caliper is to the rear of the car which they are on our cars
I could be wrong though...


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: ECS Rotor Rotation Direction? (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_I could be wrong though...

Yeah, not very clear is it?







And to make things even more confusing, I think different brake manufacturers design their rotors to run differently. For example, someone told me that StopTech's slotted rotors are designed to run so the "High" end of the sweep goes through the Caliper first.















I'm hoping someone from ECS will log on here to clarify. I just wish they'd have shown it just ONE WAY in their directions!!








"Hollywood"











_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 12:46 PM 10-26-2008_


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: ECS Rotor Rotation Direction? (HollywoodsBug)*

Look at the internal fins in the vented rotor. As mentioned, the Stoptech's were similar in that the faces (slotted/cross drilled) didn't necessarily reflect what you thought it may be doing, but the internal fins clearly had to go a certain direction. 
Here's a cutaway of a stoptech rotor:








This would be for the passenger side.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: ECS Rotor Rotation Direction? (gt2437)*

On The ECS rotors, the Internal Fins run in the same direction/geometry as the slots on the face of the rotor. Therefore, in the forward direction, should they "Scoop"? This just doesn't seem correct:
*Passenger Front*








"Hollywood"


----------



## phat gti (Dec 29, 2001)

*Re: ECS Rotor Rotation Direction? (HollywoodsBug)*

the picture looks to be of a B5 audi s4 and it is of the drivers side just in this picture the calipar is on, and on that car they are mounted on the back of the rotor not on the front like the beetle thats why it looks like the passenger side.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: ECS Rotor Rotation Direction? (phat gti)*

No, I think it said it's the passengers front side of an R32.


_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 4:47 PM 10-26-2008_


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

I don't think that is the front PS R32 pictures. The front R bumper doesn't look like that. The blue part is the bottom of Audi driver side fender and side skirt.
I did like the first picture








Yours are stage5, right? My buddy took them out from his R32 because they were overkilled. That would be too overkilled for 1.8T and it might eliminate your tires a lot, but looks so damn cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Modified by Good Old Car at 1:37 PM 10-26-2008_


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Good Old Car)*

I'm pretty sure that ECS says it's an R32 on their website. Can't see your rotors??








"Hollywood"










_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 4:48 PM 10-26-2008_


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

http://www.ecstuning.com/stage....html
Step5 tell the right direction of rotors.


----------



## phat gti (Dec 29, 2001)

*Re: (Good Old Car)*

and the suspension is 100% B5 passat or audi, just saying thats all not trying to cause ****.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (phat gti)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks. You know what? Wouldn't make life a lot easier if they just marked 'em * L & R?*















Fortunately, that's the way I installed 'em. Just seemed to make more sense that way.
"Hollywood"










_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 4:50 PM 10-26-2008_


----------



## 20VConvBug (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Okay Hollywood, I know this is correct, so don't doubt me. I just looked at my brakes, and the picture of the rear kit IS the right rear brake, so the slots do NOT scoop. The front brakes are NOT a VW A4 (MkIV) chassis, but either a B5/B5.5 Passat or an AUDI. Look at where the tie rod and steering knuckle are on the top picture. It is WAY UP HIGH on the TOP of the spindle, which is typical of an Audi or Audi-based Passat B5/5.5 like my dad's Passat. Audi puts the steering rack way up high and tie rods stick up out of the top of the fender, which is carried over to the b5/b5.5 Passat.
Also, a lot of Audis have the brake caliper on the TRAILING side of the rotor, nearest the front door, and farthest from the front bumper. This is an AUDI, so the second pic should have a rotation arrow going in the SAME direction as the 1st pic because it is of the SAME wheel and the caliper is mounted at the trailing edge.
Also, look at the picture of the vent for the intercooler in the fender liner. On my Beetle, which has a Turbo S fender liner in the RIGHT fender, the vent is right behind the bumper, and the caliper is right behind the vent. The vent in the picture is on the left of the picture, and the caliper is on the OPPOSITE side. This is ANOTHER clue that this is an Audi. If the intercooler fender vent is on the left of the picture, that means the front bumper and the front of the car is on the left of the picture, and we are looking at the LEFT FRONT wheel of a TWIN INTERCOOLER car with vented LEFT AND RIGHT fenders, which only could be an Audi. This car is either a 2.7T S4, a 2.7T A6, or maybe an RS6. It is NOT a 225hp TT, EVEN THOUGH it DOES have double intercoolers because a TT is based on the VW A4 platform which has the steering knuckles on the BOTTOM of the strut.
So, the slots should NOT scoop the caliper. Those first two pics are of the same wheel and the caliper is mounted on the trailing edge of the caliper, which is what's causing the confusion. BTW, my calipers AND rotors from ECS Tuning have always been labeled L and R. Weird. 
So does anyone know why calipers are mounted the way they are? My 911 has its front calipers not mounted dead forward, but kind of at, if we use clock hours on a left front wheel, between 10 and 11, so in other words, they are slanted and not vertical. The rear left caliper is mounted at the leading edge. On my Beetle, the front calipers are at the front, and the rear calipers are at the rear....


_Modified by 20VConvBug at 10:29 PM 10-26-2008_


----------



## 20VConvBug (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: ECS Rotor Rotation Direction? (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_No, I think it said it's the passengers front side of an R32.

_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 4:47 PM 10-26-2008_

No that is NOT an R32! An R32 is NOT turbocharged, and would not come with a vented fender liner for a side-mounted intercooler. People who turbocharge R32s use a front-mounted intercooler. Plus, like I said, look at where the tie rod comes out of the fender, typical Audi-based car and NOT Golf/Jetta based. Plus, that's not an R32 color. Phat GTI is right, it is a B5 S4 2.7 twin turbo, which has twin side-mounted intercoolers and needs twin vented fender liners. The vent is BEHIND the SMIC, so in the second picture, the SMIC is to the LEFT of the vent, and therefore the front of the car is on the LEFT of the picture, making this a picture of the left of the car. If there is a SMIC on the left of the car, it HAS to be a car with twin SMICs because VWs with single SMICs have them mounted on the right of the car.


_Modified by 20VConvBug at 10:34 PM 10-26-2008_


----------



## 20VConvBug (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: (Good Old Car)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Good Old Car* »_http://www.ecstuning.com/stage....html
Step5 tell the right direction of rotors.

Steve, refer to this link and scroll down to step 9. The picture CLEARLY shows the right side of an S4 with the Audi rings. This picture demonstrates how the Audi has the caliper on the trailing edge of the rotor, away from the front bumper. Plus, I just checked the 911, which I consider to be gospel, and although it does not have slots, the cross drills are drilled in the same sweeping pattern as the slots, and the do NOT scoop. Hope that helps!


----------



## 20VConvBug (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: (20VConvBug)*

One more thing. These brake are overkill even on a regular non-turbo 911. This is a debate that is taking place right now on Rennlist, the Porsche forum. But WHO CARES?!?!? Big reds are purely for indulgence, and they look so kick-ass. TT or R32 brakes would have worked just as well, but there's no bling factor in them. I told my service adviser at the Porsche dealership on Friday that I had a Beetle with Big Reds and factory Hollow Spoke Turbo Twists, and he was impressed and wants to see my VW. I have the standard "little blacks" on my 911 and plan to upgrade to Big Reds for aesthetics, as the standard brakes work extremely well. They are 4-piston Brembo-for-Porsche brakes that are slightly smaller than Big Reds, and look exactly like them, but are black. Go Steve! Your car must look kick ass right now. Get ready for Honda drivers coming up to you and asking about your Porsche brakes.
Wait, did you get the 6-piston Cayenne brakes??? Wow those are huge! The calipers on my car are from the 993 Twin Turbo, which are 4-piston. Also, the rotors are factory Porsche 993 Twin Turbo, and are NOT slotted. The rears are ECS brakes like in the picture.


_Modified by 20VConvBug at 10:47 PM 10-26-2008_


----------



## 20VConvBug (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: (20VConvBug)*

Looking at ECS's pictures, you should note that the pictures are NOT all of the same car. Steps 5 and 8 show pictures of a 4-piston caliper of a 993 Twin Turbo, which has rounded outlines of the pistons. On a 4-piston Boxster or 996 or 997 caliper, the calipers are more squared off. Also, the rotors are not even slotted in these pics, and they are of the kit on my car. Those are factory cross-drilled only Porsche rotors. Then, if you look at step 9, those pics have slotted and drilled rotors AND 6-piston calipers. I can totally see how this was misleading. They have pics of different cars and different brake kits in the directions. And just to be sure to eliminate confusion, the pics in step 8 are of an Audi with the caliper on the trailing edge, and the rotation of the rotor is counterclockwise.
So think of the Audi this way--the left front Porsche caliper gets mounted on the right of an Audi, and the right front Porsche caliper gets mounted on the left of an Audi.
_Modified by 20VConvBug at 10:56 PM 10-26-2008_


_Modified by 20VConvBug at 10:57 PM 10-26-2008_


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (20VConvBug)*

Thanks Evan (& Lam) and everyone else who posted here for clearing up the confusion.
Yes, the Ruf Bug is using 6 Piston Brembo's (tuned by Ruf) with ECS 14.1" Rotors!








Overkill, yes I know, but *WAIT 'TIL YOU SEE 'EM!* Too be honest, the stock Turbo S brakes NEVER let me down, even when doing some pretty crazy stuff with a bunch of R32's at Bear Mountain!







They're great brakes, and *they're for sale if anyone's interested.*








The only time they felt a bit "underpowered", was trying to come to a stop from 140 MPH, certainly not a daily occurrence.
In any event, thanks for all the input. Question answered!









"Hollywood"










_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 5:53 AM 10-27-2008_


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

did you upgrade the rears as well?


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

Yep, with the ECS Stage Iv2 Rotors, 20th Anniversary 337 Calipers which I also had Ruf "Tune" with their pistons, dust seals etc.
"Hollywood"


----------

